# FlojetÂ® Rv Waste Pump Kit



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Does anyone have a FloJetÂ® RV Waste Pump Kit ? How does it work for you ? It sure seems like this would be a great solution for emptying our waste tanks...

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...ffiliateid=1232

Thanks in advance. -Kurt T.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I bought one earlier this year and have been using it at home. As for how well it does, it is by no means a substitute for dumping at a dump station. It's flow rate is far to slow to really get the "stuff" moving out of the tank, potentially leaving solids behind. I have always dumped at the dump station before heading home, so the pump is only used for doing a few backflush and pump-out cycles to thoroughly clean the black tank after I get home. I pump through 100' of 3/4" garden hose, with about 6'-7' lift, and it seems to do fine. I let it cool down a few minutes between cycles, as it gets quite hot.
If you plan on using it as a substitute for dumping at a dump station, it should work, but be prepared to do a bunch of backflush/pump-out cycles to get the job done.
As for my overall opinion of it; it is worth the investment to have the ability to dump at home....but be prepared to spend a lot of time getting that tank clean.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah...I'd be interested in hearing how well it works also.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reply... I should of been a little more specific. 80-90% of our camping is done out in the high desert boon docking. Finding a dump station on the way home, and paying to dump, is kind of a pain at times. I would be using this as my primary way to dump my holding tanks... Thanks !!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

IMHO....I would think that if this pumps that slow, it would be more trouble to try to get a complete dump than just filling the tank to the top with water and then dumping the "old" way.

If the pump would be installed at the tank exit, and would actually suck out of the tank, I think it would be worth more.

Personally, I think the plumbing under the OB's are not the most efficient designs to make for speedy or complete dumps.

My $.02

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I almost bought one for use at home. I did a lot of reading and for the most part it worked as noted. In my case those I needed about 60' of hose, I did the math and figured it was cheaper to buy that much hose and have a full size to drain from. It works for us, but we have a clean out trap near the front of the house anyway. If I didn't have that I would pick up one of these.

There are some guys on rv.net that have made their own, looks ok but I think the Flojet works better and travels better too.

Good luck.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> IMHO....I would think that if this pumps that slow, it would be more trouble to try to get a complete dump than just filling the tank to the top with water and then dumping the "old" way.
> 
> If the pump would be installed at the tank exit, and would actually suck out of the tank, I think it would be worth more.
> 
> ...


It's real value is to allow you to pump into a toilet, or some similar receptacle, even if it is uphill from where you are parked. Obviously, dumping the "old" way is preferred, but unfortunately, I don't have a sewer connection near my driveway.

It does connect to the tank outlet, and sucks out the tank.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

It is really hard to get good flow through a 100 foot hose, the pressure drop is very high.

Another permanent option for at home is to build a dump pit near the camper, about 24"x24" by 24" deep or so. In this you place a residential sewage ejector pump that pumps to the house system or septic tank system. Then you dump your camper holding tank into the pit you built. When the tanks are cleaned out, just run water into the pit to flush it out. A sewage ejector pump can pump a larger volume and a good distance. Similar to a sump pit system in a basement.







similar to this setup

Good luck.

kevin


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> It does connect to the tank outlet, and sucks out the tank.
> [snapback]66001[/snapback]​


Oh...I thought it hooked up to the outlet at the side of the trailer.....

If it hooks up at the exit of the black tank, I can see where it would be beneficial.

Steve


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > It does connect to the tank outlet, and sucks out the tank.
> ...


I'm sorry. I misunderstood your question. Yes, it hooks to the 3" outlet on the side of the trailer. Then, open whichever valve (black or gray) that you want to pump out.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> It is really hard to get good flow through a 100 foot hose, the pressure drop is very high.
> 
> Another permanent option for at home is to build a dump pit near the camper, about 24"x24" by 24" deep or so. In this you place a residential sewage ejector pump that pumps to the house system or septic tank system. Then you dump your camper holding tank into the pit you built. When the tanks are cleaned out, just run water into the pit to flush it out. A sewage ejector pump can pump a larger volume and a good distance. Similar to a sump pit system in a basement.
> 
> ...


This would definitely give you the best of both worlds....a fast dump to purge the tank good, and the ability to pump into a toilet, or sewer clean-out, or whatever. Downside: looks like a lot of work to install for us coach-potatos.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The sewage pump looks interesting. However, If I were going to dig a hole that big, I think I would be just as well off to dig up the sewer line and add a cleanout to it for alot less money.

My sewer line runs out my back yard and I have 3 cleanouts between the house and the property line. I installed the sewer line myself though.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Looking at something similar for the house. For those that are putting in a clean out on the main sewer line are you using a septic system or city supplied? Sorry for the hijack and lack of technical terms









Bill.

But if the tree falls in the woods......


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Looking at something similar for the house. For those that are putting in a clean out on the main sewer line are you using a septic system or city supplied? Sorry for the hijack and lack of technical terms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is on city sewer, but I would see no problem on a septic tank either.
Now dumping the tanks into a septic system every day would be a problem, but every few weeks should be fine.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

main sewer line here. If you dump into septic make sure the chemicals you use in the RV are approved for a septic system.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

sorry, I'm city here as well. I was just wondering if they would yell about dumping a waste tanks in the sewer lines is all.

Bill.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

In a municipal sewer system, sewers are generally considered either public or private. The public portion is that part that conveys wastewater from more than a single party or customer. The private portion is comprised of the many smaller sewers that each serve a single party or customer, known as a "building sewer" or "house lead" or "lateral". These are usually considered owned by the property owner and are his responsibility to maintain. In some communities, the ownership of the building sewer changes at your property line. In many other places the user has responsibility for his building sewer all the way to its connection with the city system. If you want cleanouts on your building sewer, that's fine because that's how sewers are maintained (cleaned). It is expected that they be built to the local codes and you would probably need a plumbing permit from your local Building Department to do any modifications, such as adding a cleanout.

But since sewer charges are usually based upon metered water consumption, cities don't want wastewater going into their sewer system that didn't originate from their water system and go through their water meter. Also, cities are very concerned with the content of wastewater because it can adversely affect wastewater treatment if certain chemicals are present, such as mercury even in very small amounts. Bottom line: a city has an interest in limiting or preventing any suspect discharges into its system. And when the city thinks that wastewater didn't start out as their water, they are worried that they are treating it for free.

Having said all that, you can dump your Outback into your own cleanout without a problem if nobody sees it, or if anyone who sees it doesn't care, or if your city doesn't care. Potentially though, they may care if it comes to their attention. If you tell them that you filled your water tank at home before you left and only put the same content down your trailer drains that you would have at home, they might be okay with it.

My perspective as someone once involved in such matters.

Bill


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

So what your saying in a nut shell is call before building a clean out and let them know what your doing.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> So what your saying in a nut shell is call before building a clean out and let them know what your doing.
> [snapback]66163[/snapback]​


I'm saying that your community may reqire you to get a Plumbing Permit to modify your Building Sewer, the same as they make you get a Building Permit to finish off your basement. Now I have heard that lots of folks may forego the permit when doing their basement. Out in the open, depending on how nosey your neighbors are and how strict code enforcement is, you may want to talk to the Building Department about installing a cleanout. Also, if you don't want to have any chance of running afoul of the local wastewater utility, you may want to ask them about dumping your black tank into your cleanout.

But if you don't want to communicate this with your city fathers, I won't tell on you.









Bill


----------

